# If you have ever had an old, old cat



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry your going through this.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

We have a fourteen year old cat, the only one to survive the house fire last year. I thought a few weeks ago we would lose her. She'd lost weight, wasn't eating well, and just laid around. Yesterday we were watching her as she followed us around the yard, she's back to good weight and acting normal. A vet visit prior had only told us she'd old... It's the second time she's done this.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My 16 yr old girl went through symptoms similar to this, she had IBD and then the renal failure kicked in along with unexplained neurological issues to include seizures. She was on various meds to include one for nausea as she stopped eating and she had always been a chow hound. In her last weeks the subcutaneous fluids were helpful and seemed to perk her up. Her last year was the toughest year of my life and so absolutely devastating to make the call to euthanize her. Hoping for a much better prognosis for your girl.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Has your cat seen a vet? It could be early renal failure, which is treatable. I had a 19 y/o cat that developed diabetes and eventually died from its complications. I currently have an 18 year old and 2, 12 year old cats.
It is hard to see them decline but there are so many things that are treatable these days. I take my cats to a "cats only" clinic where the vets are feline specialists. It has made a huge difference in getting specialized care for them.
I'm sorry you are dealing with your kitty's decline. It is so hard to see our canine and feline friends get old...
Regards...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I really don't know how many years older than 14 she is, as she came as a stray 14 years ago, and didn't seem like a young cat then.
From May to Sept last year when she was being seen for her broken leg, she was at the vets once or twice a week so has been thoroughly examined and tested. There hasn't been any specific thing (no sign of "illness") going on other than loss of appetite and just "slowing down" in many ways.
At some point, though, a life comes to an end as the body has no more ability to live. Thanks for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

For some reason old kitties go through periods where they forget to eat. I have talked with my Vets about it often and they say it is very common. So once a kitty here starts getting up in years, I start taking food to them a couple times a day. Normally we do dry only, but I do give the older ones wet food in case they are not drinking either. They can get into big problems fast by not eating. Vit B injections by a vet seem to help too.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My last cat was 18 when he passed and my cat before him was 17. Both started eating less and losing weight. NutriCal and baby food worked for awhile. They didn't seem to be in any pain, but with cats it's really difficult to tell. They hide it when they're feeling sick and they purr when they're in pain.

They had regular vet care, also from a cats only practice, and I took them in when they started to lose weight. They were diagnosed with cancer. Each time I was told to take them home and as long as they were eating I could wait to make any decisions. My vet told me I would know when it was time...and I did.  When the baby food wasn't working anymore and they drank a lot less water, I made the decision we all never want to make.

If she hasn't seen a vet for awhile that would be the first step. As BayBeams said it could be something treatable. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't mean to sound like a broken record but cats are notorious for hiding illness. After the age of 14 it is recommended that cats have a biannual check instead of an annual check up. When cats don't eat for a length of time they can develop something called fatty liver whcih is a big problem. I think I would have a chat with my vet just to be safe.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I will take her to see the vet tomorrow. I was looking at her chin and couldn't tell if it was a remnant of the baby food I gave her on it, or if there was something else going on, so will have him give her a once over and talk about her lack of appetite.
PS I read about fatty liver from not eating, that is why I was really paying attention to whether she was eating or not, trying so many different foods to entice her, and why I got her the baby food.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

There are some better foods than babyfood. Hills A/D and there is another one called Rebound. You vet should carry them. Try putting the food on the tip of your finger and putting it right in front of her mouth. Sometimes I wonder if their sense of smell goes out. Good luck with your baby.:crossfing


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

There is a cat food in the refrigerator section of some of the big pet stores that seems to be very enticing to my cats. When my 18 y/o cat Sadie seems a bit finicky I heat up some of this food. The warmth brings out the smells and all of the cats come running. It is called Vitality by Pet Fresh. You might give that a try.
Wishing you the best. Please forgive me if I sounded a bit pushy about the vet. It sounds like you are doing your best for your kitty. I tend to be a worrier and have learned the hard way about cats keeping their illnesses to themselves.
Keep us posted.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

She has a vet appt for today. 
This morning I offered her baby food (chicken) again, and she seems to eat it, ate about 1/2-3/4 jar, but only licked a little at the juice of the Purrrfectly Fish (salmon). I do try to make the food enticing and keep it warm as she eats (I put one bowl of hot water underneath the bowl of food so it stays warm). 
What I am noticing is an unusually high amount of water drinking, so the vet will need to figure out what is going on.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Essie is okay. She's a little tiny girl for sure.

I used NutriCal with my senior cat too. I don't know what else to suggest that hasn't already been sugggested.

I took my senior cat (about 14 - 15) to my regular vet when he had diabetes. I wish now I had gone to a cat specialist since I am sure they would have been more proactive.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ignutah*

IGNUTAH

Praying for Essie and your vet appt. today. I am no vet, but I was thinking KIDNEY FAILURE or Diabetes, by the symptoms.
Please let us know how she is. I am so sorry ESSIE is going through this.
My sister, has an older cat named Jake, always a small eater and still is-Jake has kidney issues and I know Ronnie takes him for some kidney treatments 2 or 3 times a week. He has been on them for over a year and is still hanging in there.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> She has a vet appt for today.
> .


Good... 

I was going to suggest making a trip. It does sound a bit like a kidney issue to me as well.

When our first cat (Buttons) got up in age, he actually ate more than when he was younger. I think he was borderline hyperthyroid his last year, so he would eat more and lose weight. Even with treatment. Eating was not an issue with him. We put him to sleep a few months shy of his 20'th birthday because he was getting too frail and a bit senile. Senile for him was not cleaning himself, having accidents, and sleeping very deeply (he would look like he wasn't breathing). We were concerned that he was going to die at home or wander off somewhere to die.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How did Essie's vet visit go?


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I can relate to what you're going through with Essie...Our muffin was 19-1/2 yrs old when she passed. She also was a very small cat her whole life, which I think was beneficial health wise for her. Towards the end of her life she started eating a little less, drinking more water, and her kidneys started failing. We tried everything too; she also liked warm food over cold. We made sure whatever she did eat was very low in sodium, and a soft consistency. I know it is so hard as they age, your Vet can help you determine how to keep her comfortable. When you have to make that final decision, it is always made with love and respect for your animal, and I think in their way they know this. So sorry you have to go through this...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Lab tests showed the problem: hyPERthyroid (Brooks is hypothyroid). She is still in the hospital as she had become dehydrated from not eating (and because of some kidney failure he wanted to keep her on IV for a while).
We went to visit her this evening (Brooks and I) and she really seemed more aware and rubbed at my fingers through the bars of her cage.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think/hope hyperthyroidism can be treated. I'm glad Essie seems better and I know she enjoyed your visit.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Vet let us take her home as he felt being around family would be beneficial but I am to bring her back if she doesn't eat and they will put the IV back in (they left the little thing in her arm and taped over it so she can't try to pull it out).
I am going to sleep in another room (away from Brooks) so I can have her in there with me as there is a BeanBag chair she especially likes to sleep on in that room. I will move her litter box and food/water in there so she won't have to move far to get what she needs. The vet said to make sure her food is always easy to get to this weekend however food that is accessible for an old kitty is also easy for "Mr cat food thief" Brooks to snarf down, so I have to keep her in a room with a closed door so he can be kept out! (I know, poor Brooks, but she's a priority now)

Oh, Teresa, to answer your question. The vet said hyperthyoidism is the easiest thing to treat successfully (of the 3 possible diagnoses he speculated could be causing her problems). She will take 2 tablets of Felimazole (Methimazole) for the rest of her life.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We had a similar case this summer with a cat who wouldn't eat and turned out to be Hyperthyroid. I am glad that you got her diagnosed. It did take the other cat a little while to start eating again. I hope she is doing better!


----------

